# Controlar el volumen de seis canales de audio.



## eloso (Abr 29, 2008)

hola, tengo un dvd daewoo el cual uso como amplificador 5.1 para pc, pero no se como controlar los 6 canales de audio (fr,fl-sr,sl-cen-sw) con un solo potenciometro ya ponerle un potenciometro a cada canal de audio no me parese por que voy a tener que estar moviendo los 6 ala ves para controlar el volumen. 
 Porcierto, a los dvds se les puede sacar el preamplificador 5.1 ?, el que tengo (el daewoo) no le enconte la forma y opte por usar nadamas el amplificador que  trae de seis canales y es por eso que nadamas lo puedo usar en mi pc.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Abr 29, 2008)

Pienso que la una forma es colocando seis controles de volumen diditales controlados por un pulsador para aumental el volumen y un pulsador para bajar el volumen a todos al mismo tiempo.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola.
Pon un dibujo de tu conexión, para ver que se puede hacer.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Abr 29, 2008)

Listo mañana temprano lo subo a ver si funciona el circuito como lo tengo pensado


----------



## eloso (Abr 30, 2008)

como consigo el volumen digital o como lo armo?

tambien como puedo localizar el preamplificador 5.1 en un dvd para poder conectar otro dvd de forma analoga o digital?
saludos.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Abr 30, 2008)

sw1 = sube el volumen
sw2 = baja el volumen
La entrada es por el pin 1 y la salida por el 7 (hacia el amplificador). El circuito requiere 5V para funcionar y consume 50mA como máximo. El capacitor de 100nF debe estar lo mas cerca posible del chip para garantizar un correcto filtrado de la fuente. 

pienso que esta configuración puede servir pero considero que debe ser sometida a discusión por los miembros del foro, hay muchos genios de la electronica que te pueden ayudar aca


----------



## eloso (Abr 30, 2008)

como se llaman la piesas para que los compre, disculpenme es que soy novato en esto. Saludos


----------



## Guest (Abr 30, 2008)

y porqe no juntas las masas y las pasas todas por un potenciometro?


----------



## santiago (Abr 30, 2008)

me acuerdo que una vez queria controlar 4 canales con na sola perilla y como no conseguia el integrado aca compre 4 potenciometros les lime las puntas y los pegue con la gotita quedo un chorizo largo de potenciometros (tenia 10 años jeje) (no me di cuenta de comprar potes estereos era la mitad del trabajo )
salu2


----------



## pablo27abril (Oct 30, 2008)

hola. el integrado DS1669 no existe más, no insistan en buscarlo. Para lo que vos querés hacer lo ideal es el integrado PT2325 que es un variador de volumen de 6  canales. con un simple pote le varias la tension de continua de ref de volumen y listo. yo lo armé y funciona perfecto, te lo recomiendo. Fijate el diagrama. Saludos!


----------



## santiago (Oct 31, 2008)

mmm esta bueno, eso + un conversor d/a tenes el control por perillas

saludos


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Nov 28, 2010)

Bueno, en el mismo dilema, pienso usar 5 tda 2030 y un ta8210ah para los bajos (2) ya que cuento con una fuente de +-14 volts y requiero ponerle los controles independientes, buenisimo el IC de Pinceton (pt2325) el dilema seria ver si se consigue por estos lares.
Rondaba la idea de pasar los canales a travez de operacionales por las entradas no inversoras, unos 4558 o mejores, la idea seria controlar las entradas inversoras en simultaneo  tipo control de gain.

Intentare simularlo o montarlo en protoboard pero aun no se por que no estoy seguro, si alguien me hecha una mano le agradezco.  no se si se cruzaran los canales. A ver cuanto avanzo esta semana.

Igual buscare si empalmo potes o los consigo en array, creo que los he visto para autostereos.

Cualquier aporte o critica constructiva bienvenido sea


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hola pablo27abril, te hago una consulta por el pt2325, me vendria como anillo al dedo para controlar el volumen de mi 5.1 pero el tema es que no lo puedo conseguir, si serias tan amable de pasar el dato de donde lo compraste te lo agradeceria muchisimo.

Martin.


----------



## manucarrilero (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola, tengo una consulta y creo que este será el lugar más adecuado para proponerla (si no es así, que el moderador la mueva a donde crea más acertado).

La consulta es la siguiente:
- ¿es dificil /caro hacer un circuito que sea capaz de regular el volumen de varios canales de audio a la vez mediante un mando a distancia /control remoto (con dos botones solo, subir volumen/bajar volumen).
Había pensado en algo sencillo del estilo de este esquema:





https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9756494/Cosas%20para%20enviar/Control%20remoto.png

El aparatito estaría colocado entre las salidas de audio de la targeta de sonido de un PC y las entradas de aux de varios amplificadores.


En esencia creo que es algo similar a lo que se comenta en este hilo, y una posible respuesta sería esta, pero faltaría ver como lo conecto y como le añado el control de volumen. 

¿qué opinais?


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola Manu, el integrado PT2325 como veras en mi mensaje anterior no lo puedo conseguir, no se si en valencia se conseguira.
El tema del mando a distancia no tengo ningun conocimiento, pero lo que propones no lo veo viable con potenciometros convencionales, requiriria un motor para cada uno, una fuente para esto, seria enorme y muy costoso. 
Existen otros integrados especificos para esto, pero el control es digital, creo que seria lo mas adecuado y es lo que la mayoria de los hometheather convencionales usa.
Si buscas algo analogico hay otros temas de esto en el foro, pero ninguno con mando a distancia.

Saludos, Martin.


----------



## manucarrilero (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola Martín. Gracias por contestar.
En cuanto a lo que comentas de los motores para los potenciometros, es justamente lo que había pensado, potenciometros motorizados, y no creo que quede demasiado grande. Es más, he estado invertigando y hay kits que se venden  ya montados, con el potenciometro motorizado y su unidad de control con mando a distancia, pero son estereo y mono. Yo necesitaría un kit de control y 4 o 5 potenciometros estereo motorizados controlados por dicho kit.

P.D. Lo que he encontrado:

http://www.elektor.es/revistas/2008/noviembre/regulacion-de-alto-nivel.715108.lynkx

http://www.molgar.es/ficha.asp?id=PT012&fam=3PT

http://dialnet.unirioja.es/servlet/articulo?codigo=2722332

http://www.bentaudio.com/remotes/step.html

P.D.2. Incluso en ebay he encontrado algo parecido pero en  estereo tambien (y con 3 entradas y sector... jaja)

P.D.3. Tras unas horas de investigación he llegado a encontrar esto. Creo que la solución sería coger el circuito del mando a distancia, o incluso comprarlo si es dificil montarlo y que este modulo sea el que controle a los potenciometros motorizados (4 o 5 en mi caso) al unisono.
Aquí se ve el circuito: http://iq-technologies.net/projects/misc/021/IR_remote_volume_controller.pdf


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Sep 2, 2012)

Muy interesante el tema del control a distancia que mostras, parece muy  simple, pienso que seria mas sencillo montarlo con potenciometros  digitales, habria que ver los costos, pero creo que seria mejor que  con potenciometros motorizados, mas compacto tambien.

Muy bueno el aporte.


----------



## manucarrilero (Sep 2, 2012)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Muy interesante el tema del control a distancia que mostras, parece muy  simple, pienso que seria mas sencillo montarlo con potenciometros  digitales, habria que ver los costos, pero creo que seria mejor que  con potenciometros motorizados, mas compacto tambien.
> 
> Muy bueno el aporte.



¿Y como sería lo de los potenciometros digitales que comentas? Nunca los he utilizado.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yo tampoco los he utilizado, pero orientandome por los datasheet pienso que serian buena opcion, mas que nada por el precio, cada pote motorizado esta como 10 U$D, mientras que uno digital ronda los 3 U$D. Es cuestion de experimentar.


----------



## manucarrilero (Sep 12, 2012)

Por si a alguien le interesa he encontrado la forma de hacerlo, en cuanto lo tenga montado lo comento. ; )


----------



## manucarrilero (Oct 6, 2012)

Por si a alguien le interesa. La solución al final ha sido la siguiente: 
http://www.ebay.es/itm/200785258748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Ahora estoy montandolo. Y por cierto me surje una duda en la alimentación:
Power Supply: AC 12V 0 12V 1A

Tenía pensado alimentarlo con un transformador de enchufe http://info.elriego.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/transformador.jpg   pero la en circuito tiene 3contactos. 15-0-15

Alguna idea?


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Oct 7, 2012)

Necesitas una fuente simetrica, o con punto medio, buscala asi. yo por mi parte voy a seguir con potenciometros digitales y encoder rotativos y ver como juntarlo con el remoto por infrarojo que propusiste, cuando tenga algo armado lo subo.

Saludos.


----------



## manucarrilero (Oct 7, 2012)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Necesitas una fuente simetrica, o con punto medio, buscala asi. yo por mi parte voy a seguir con potenciometros digitales y encoder rotativos y ver como juntarlo con el remoto por infrarojo que propusiste, cuando tenga algo armado lo subo.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por contestar, pregunté en el foro y me recomendaron lo siguiente: http://www.cespedes.es/spa/item/1382786.html  que creo que lo mismo que tu me comentas. 

Tu proyecto me parece muy interesante, pero mis escasos conocimientos me dajaban pocas opciones. jejej. Aún así, tambien comentaré con fotos y opiniones cuando lo tenga montado. Asi en caso de que alguien quiera hacer lo mismo, dispondrá de la opción sencilla y de la opción avanzada 

Un saludo. ; p


----------

